# Meeresangeln rund um Rügen



## OssiEde (4. Januar 2010)

Liebe Angelfreunde
Ich habe jetzt schon etliche Beiträge durchforstet. Aber leider viel zu wenige Informationen über Dorsch, Platte und Co. rund um Rügen gefunden. In den anderen Themem sind die Angelfreunde aus Schleswig-Holstein und Nord West Mecklenburg sehr Aktiv aber die Angler auf Rügen halten sich wohl ein wenig zurück.
Ich hätte gerne ein paar Informationen über das Angeln vom kleinen Boot und über das Brandungsangeln vor Rügens Küste.
Würde mich auch gerne mal bei einem Tripp zum Angeln anschließen. Ich selbst hätte auch ein Boot mit 15 PS AB auf Trailer für 3 Personen. Also vieleicht geht da mal was.
Also liebe Rügner Angelfreunde, haut mal in die Tasten und gebt ein paar Informationen frei. Und wer sonst was weiß über die Region ist natürlich auch angsprochen. Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## shR!mp (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

wenn du mich mitnimmst#h bin ich dabei

es liegt vlt daran das die rüganer angler weniger formiert sind und hier im AB auch nur 4-5 Rüganer sind.

naja was soll man sagen vom boot aus wird kaum auf Plattfisch geangelt zumindest hört man davon nicht viel. ich nehme an das ein Versuch in der tromper wiek jedoch erfolg versprechend erscheint, denn in der brandung werden hier jedes jahr viele platte gefangen (hauptsächlich flundern ab und zu auch schollen. fänge von klieschen sind mir nicht bekannt)

die meisten angler vor rügen haben es natürlich auf dorsch abgesehen den kann man gut vor arkona und entlang der gesamten wittower küste befischen  auch vor hiddensee kann man gut dorsch angeln sowie auch vor jasmund z.b. vor lohme. 
die angeltechnik ist dabei gleich der, die man am rest der deutschen ostseeküste auch anwendet: Pilken, Gufi, Jiggen mit Beifangern (wobei das eher die ausnahme ist) und freihandschleppen bzw trollen (wer die technik hat)
mit wättwürmern wird vom boot kaum gefischt (hab es mal mit mäßigem erfolg probiert mich dann aber doch lieber aufs pilken konzentriert)

desweiteren ist hier ja ein richtiger ist ein trollingboom ausgebrochen seit vor Rügen einige Rekord Lachse und MeFo´s gefangen wurden....naja keine ahnung das wissen darüber haben wohl eher die guides und erfahrenen troller

allgemein befinden sich die wichtigsten meeresangelplätze auf rügen rund um die halbinsel wittow 

so das war jetzt recht allgemein aber gibt dir vlt ne übersicht

PS: das alles wurde auch mal in anderen tröts angeschnitten aber es gibt keinen richtigen tröt speziel für angelei und fänge auf rügen soweit ich weiß bzw die tröts die es gab wurden nie richtig weiter geführt |bigeyes)

hoffe dir geholfen zu haben#h


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

Einfach mal ne seekarte von Rügen holen, die wracks aufsuchen und die Köder runterlassen 

geht immer, gutes GPS Gerät und Echo notwendig!!!

grüße

Mirco


----------



## OssiEde (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

Recht Herzlichen Dank!
Das war echt ne Menge Stoff, aber so soll es sein.
Es schein echt so zu sein das sich die Dorsche am Besten im Nordwesten von Rügen zu fangen ist, oder? Wenn du wirklich Erfahrung mit dem Dorschangeln hast, dann könnten wir ja mal auf einen Tripp einigen. Sage nur wann und wo und ich versuche was einzurichten. Wäre echt super.


----------



## Fishingstar (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

Nettes Thema!
Vielleicht kann man sich ja der Tour anschliessen...!?
Bin noch relativ neu in Berlin und für jeden dankbar, der mich an die geliebte Ostsee begleitet! Allein ists zwar nett, aber zwecks Erfahrungsaustausch und toller Angelerlebnisse sollte man schon mindestens zu zweit sein...
Grüsse aus der Hauptstadt


----------



## shR!mp (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

naja also vor südost rügen sprich richtung thiessow usw. wird wenig in der ostee gangelt (nur von denn seebrücken aus) vlt weil das wasser dort recht ausgesüßt ist da ja dort die öffnung des greifswalder boddens zur ostsee ist

vor jasmud kann man sicher auch gut angeln nur gibt es dort keine häfen außer sassnitz (wo aber kaum kleinboode liegen) und lohme (wo der hafen nach einem hangabbruch geschlossen wurde) 

Naja erfahren.... ich kann auch nur allgemeine infos geben und dir nicht von hotspot´s berichten oder gps infos geben #d
selbiges gilt für die angeltechnik da das ja sehr individuell ist 
ich hatte jedenfalls beim dorschangeln vom boot/kutter vor Rügen bisher immer erfolg und war nie schneider (in dänemark sah das teilweise ganz anders aus)


trotzdem würde ich dich gerne begleiten wenn du mal rausfährst


----------



## OssiEde (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

@shR!mp
wie bist du sonst immer auf die Ostsee rausgefahren? Nur mit einem Kutter oder auch mit dem kleinem Boot? Nur auf gut Glück raus fahren halte ich ein bischen zu wagemutig. Oder was denkst du darüber?
Ansonsten würde ich gerne mal ne Tour machen von mir aus so bald wie möglich.


----------



## Hafflaus (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

Habe Eure Beiträge gelesen. War auch öffter beim Kutterangeln und war eigentlich immer ganz gut. Mit eigenem Boot ist etwas schwieriger weil es zu wenig Einsetzstellen gibt, kenne nur zwei. Kutterangeln in und bei Kolberg PL soll interessant sein. 
mfg


----------



## shR!mp (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

mit kutter aber auch mit kleinboot...nur halt nicht selbst gefahren sondern mit bekannten usw.

naja ich mein hotspots im sinne von: hier liegt ein wrack bei gps position soundso und lala 
aber die plätze kann ich dir schon zeigen also stellen an denen es sich lohnt, trotzdem muss man immer suchen und manchmal auch viel bis man dann eine stelle gefunden hat die richtig bombe istl, man kann das halt nicht festlegen...naja das übliche halt

mit dem 15 PS boot würde ich z.b. in glowe slippen und dann richtung lohme oder richtung arkona fahren das wäre von der anfahrt her günstig ansonsten kann man auch in schaprode slippen aber da hat man ne längere anfahrt zur ostsee kann aber halt optional auf hecht fischen 

ich weiß ja auch nicht wie weit du dich beim meeresangeln auskennst 

wenn du spezielle fragen hast kannst ja mal ne PN schreiben

@hafflaus: ja kollberg hab ich schon mal in der kutter&küste gelesen...aber warum extra nach polen fahren? man fängt doch auch hier vom kutter aus sehr gut


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

Ist schon lustig,
wieder mal n Erstpost Richtung Kolberg. Nix, dass ich böses denke - neeee


----------



## OssiEde (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

@shR!mp
Also meine Erfahrungen beim Meeresangel mit kleinem Boot sind noch in den Kinderschuhen. War zweimal in der Tromper Wiek und habe das Boot in Juliusruh über den Strand geslippt. Beim ersten mal recht erfolgreich 4 Dorsche 55-75 cm und eine Meerforelle 62 cm beim Schleppen. Beim zweiten mal nischt. Naja und dann hört es schon auf. Sonst bin meistens auf dem Greifswalder Bodden unterwegs oder auch manchmal im Sund.
Ach und Gps Daten sind für mich noch nicht so interesant da ich noch keinen Plotter habe. Aber bin drann. Ein Echolot ist aber vorhanden.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*



Hafflaus schrieb:


> Habe Eure Beiträge gelesen. War auch öffter beim Kutterangeln und war eigentlich immer ganz gut. Mit eigenem Boot ist etwas schwieriger weil es zu wenig Einsetzstellen gibt, kenne nur zwei. Kutterangeln in und bei Kolberg PL soll interessant sein.
> mfg



Hab' ich auch schon gehört, speziell Molabeach soll ein ganz idyllisches Plätzchen sein!


----------



## nostradamus (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

Hallo,

denk bitte daran, dass man mit einem solch kleinen boot nur bei den besten bedingungen raus fahren sollte, da es sonst etwas zu gefährlich ist.

nosta


----------



## OssiEde (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

Na da mache dir mal keine Sorgen, ich fahre nur bei guten Verhältnissen. Wenig Wind max 3-4 bft sonst ist es zu gefährlich und die Drift ist eh zu stark.


----------



## nostradamus (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

cool, passt!!

habe hier schon einiges gelesen, die denken, dass rügen so ruhig ist wie die westliche ostsee


----------



## shR!mp (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

jep das ist ruchtig was nostradamus sagt
 es ist öfter so das entweder hier in bergen (zentral rügen kein wind ist und dann an der küste doch ne frische böhe fegt...naja ist ja fast normal. aber auch so kann es sein das das wetter recht ruhig scheint aber die dünung ziemlich stark ist ::v

welche ecken hast du denn mit deinem boot befischt? direkt vor juliusruh? oder hoch richtung  arkona?


----------



## OssiEde (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

Beides aber vor Kap Arkona habe ich nichts gerissen. Und auch viel geschleppt von Juliusruh Richtung Arkona. 
Und so klein ist mein Boot auch nicht. Wenn die Wellen auf See nicht brechen dann ist alles kein Problem.#6


----------



## Fishingstar (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

klinge alles gut....
hätte immernoch interesse mal mitzukommen...
war noch nie mit nem kleinen bott raus, sondern immer nur kuttern...


----------



## shR!mp (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

das ist merkwürdig  grade vor arkona die eche ist interessant weil sich da steiniger boden segrassfelder muschelbänke usw befindet während die bucht vor juliusruh eher sandig ist und erst richtung drewolke steinig wird

 im fotoalbum auf meinem profil die bilder auf dem kutter wurden vor arkona gemacht im november wir haben da direkt vor den leuchttürmen in tiefen zwischen 16 und 22 metern gefischt


----------



## OssiEde (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

Waren auf circa 20m aber halt im Juli oder August weis nicht mehr so genau. Sind halt zu den anderen Booten gefahren und haben ein bissel Mitgepilkt. Die anderen waren auch nicht erfolgreich. Ständiger Platzwechsel und so. Naja wir haben dann auch nichts gehabt sind noch ein bischen umhergefahren und nach 3h abgehauen. Vieleicht lag es an unserer Technik (auf jeden Fall gut möglich) oder es war kein Fisch da. Auf dem habe ich nix gesehen. Unsere Köder könnten natürlich auch nicht die Besten gewesen sein. Habe ja auch NOCH nicht die große Ahnung vom Meeresangeln. Soll sich ja in Zukunft ändern.


----------



## OssiEde (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

Na liebe Angelfreunde

Wart ihr mal wieder raus zum Angeln oder ist der Schnee noch zu Hoch?


----------



## M.R. (1. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

Hallo,
ich will kein neues Thema aufmachen weil ich denke das das hier gans gut reinpasst.

Giebt es für Rügen eine komplette Seekarte wie z.B. für Fehmarn?
Oder gibt es nur diese vielen kleinen Ausschnitte?

Gruß Michael


----------



## Dxlfxn (1. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

Es kommt darauf an, welche Größe du haben willst. Es gibt karten, die die ganze Ostsee drauf haben und welche, die nur einen Hafen zeigen. Immer eine Frage des Zwecks und der Genauigkeit.


----------



## OssiEde (1. März 2010)

*AW: Meeresangeln rund um Rügen*

Ja da kann ich nur zustimmen. Karten bekommst du in allen Variationen. Ich habe mir mal " Rund Rügen" zu gelegt. Ist alles drauf was du suchst. Komplett Rügen mit allen Häfen und die sind noch mal extra vergrößert. 

http://www.seekartenverkauf.de/Seek...-Klasing-Rund-Ruegen-Cockpit-Karten--487.html


----------

